# M&p Vs Xd



## sab2alpha (Jun 4, 2007)

This question I'm sure has been posted in the past, but I'm looking at purchasing a 9mm in either the M&P or the XD.
I currently have 2 Walther P99 AS,s and very happy with them. Just looking for a new something.

any input would be great. :smt1099

Thanks 
2alpha


----------



## DaveShooter (Jun 1, 2007)

Get the M&P you won't be sorry. Smith is one heck of a firearm.
All the best
DaveShooter


----------



## DaveShooter (Jun 1, 2007)

One more thing if you buy between June1 through 15 of July 2007 you get 2 free mags form S&W on M&P and SIGMa handguns . Go to Smith's web sight you will see what I mean.
DaveShooter


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*xd*

get the xd they are trouble free and very accurate springfield also has exellent customer service they also give you two mags all day long.

http://springfield-armory.primediaoutdoors.com/SPstory11.php


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have had both and still have the M&P. The muzzle flip of the xd got on my nerves, other than that it was a fine gun. The M&P gives you a thinner grip and slide, stainless slide, beveled front section on slide for easier re-holstering, interchangeable back-straps, steel internal frame skeleton, ambidextrous slide catch/release, visual loaded chamber indicator, and low bore axis so there is low muzzle flip and quick follow up shots. The xd has the visual and felt loaded chamber indicator, ambidextrous mag release, and cocking indicator.


----------



## sab2alpha (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for the input.
I bought the XD 5" compact and thus far a quick 10rounds at 15yards made 1 big hole. It is very accurate and I'm happy.

Just to be sure I cover all of the bases though, I will next pick up an M&P in 
9mm because I really did like the feel of it.

Thanks again,

sab2alpha:smt1099


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

stormbringerr said:


> springfield also has exellent customer service they also give you two mags all day long.


I believe what the other poster meant was that S&W will give you two ADDITIONAL magazines. Is this the case with the XD? If so, I want my damn Magazines


----------



## XDShooter (Jun 2, 2007)

It depends on what you are looking for. If you are looking for a service modle like a 4 in i would go with the XD. Compact the M&P they are both very nice gun. They both fit your hand different so what ever fits your hand best. Love them both and would not give them up for anything. Good Luck


----------

